
Show HN: The best of your search results in one post - mrharrison
http://popsnip.com/topic/434/Coffee-Healthy-or-Not
======
mrharrison
Hi this is Matt, cofounder of popsnip, we have made popsnip so that you can
put the best of your search results in one place for creating highly
informative articles. Popsnip allows you to collect the best content you find
in the form of text snippets and images and organize them into a wiki like UI.

Here is a quick intro on how to use it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YhHWVMLpGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YhHWVMLpGU)
If you want to start using it, you will need to use the chrome, because it
requires an extension.

Please let me know what you think. Any feedback is welcome.

------
tedmiston
That select and clip UI is super nice.

The concept reminds me of Google Notebook
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Notebook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Notebook)).

~~~
mrharrison
Yeah its a similar concept. We hope to make it more consumable and validate
the content by others, so that people can see a popsnip post and trust the
content instead of having to scour the internet to ensure they have the right
answer.

~~~
tedmiston
The validation piece is really interesting. Is it possible to make a private
popsnip?

~~~
mrharrison
yeah, you click on the cog to right of the main title and select private.

------
starfishjenga
Very cool. I always find myself wishing for something like this when I'm
researching new startup ideas

------
beanchips
nice! this would be super helpful for sending around all my research and notes
from different articles in one place instead of sending around a google doc

------
bettyban2014
Awesome research tool. Did you build chrome extension?

------
testerino11111
very cool idea. best of both worlds of web clipping and a wiki!

